# Looking for solutions when you have broken your wrist



## Scottlass1953 (Jan 13, 2020)

Looking for some additional solution’s to help me as I have broken my right wrist (both Radius and Ulna bones). I live alone. 
I am using Meals on Wheels and I have a PSW that drops in every other day for an hour.  I am right handed and I feel totally helpless and find even trying to do the smallest tasks undoable.
If you have any suggestions I would love to read them.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 13, 2020)

Scottlass1953 said:


> Looking for some additional solution’s to help me as I have broken my right wrist (both Radius and Ulna bones)
> I am using Meals on Wheels and I have a PSW that drops in every other day for an hour.  I am right handed and I feel totally helpless and find even trying to do the smallest tasks undoable.
> If you have any suggestions I would love to read them.


Sorry about your wrist @ Scottlass. I know, everything takes longer and some things you will not be able to do at all. Put those off until your help arrives.

I couldn't safely drive, but at the time, my grandson was here and took me places when he could. Use home delivery for groceries  beyond what PSW provides.

Be very careful in the shower.

I hope you heal quickly.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 13, 2020)

have you tried using  a handy reacher, you can use this with your left hand  to help get things down from higher places which might need two hands







  There's a whole load of handy tips one this website for those with use of only one hand...


https://www.rdash.nhs.uk/wp-content/uploads/2014/02/DP4519-One-handed-activities-web.pdf


----------



## terry123 (Jan 14, 2020)

I have a reacher in each room of my condo.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 14, 2020)




----------



## Gardenlover (Jan 31, 2020)

Scottlass1953, how is the wrist doing? At least a little better I hope.


----------



## Murphy (Jan 31, 2020)

I dont have any solutions, having experienced the same a few years back, but being right handed you do find out just how useless your left hand really is. Ankles are even worse.


----------



## Scottlass1953 (Jan 31, 2020)

Gardenlover said:


> Scottlass1953, how is the wrist doing? At least a little better I hope.


Cast to remain on at least until February 26 then lots of physio.   Doctor figures that I will only have 80% range left in my wrist.  We will see!  Lol.   Thank you for asking.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 31, 2020)

Scottlass1953 said:


> Cast to remain on at least until February 26 then lots of physio.   Doctor figures that I will only have 80% range left in my wrist.  We will see!  Lol.   Thank you for asking.


 are you typing with your left hand?


----------



## Scottlass1953 (Jan 31, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> are you typing with your left hand?


Yes I am....very carefully.  Lol


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 31, 2020)

Scottlass1953 said:


> Yes I am....very carefully.  Lol


 very awkward I know, but at least you have some company with us here, so I hope you don't feel so alone ...


----------



## peppermint (Jan 31, 2020)

So Sorry, Scottloss…..I broke my left hand skating on a factory wall...I was 13 years old..."Stupid, Hu"....Anyway my bone on my left wrist is not
there.... it was a very long time ago....when they kept you in the Hospital for 5 days with my hand held up on a sling....I don't think they do
that now....
I also sprained, not a break,   my right hand a few years ago....The Broken hand was the worse.....


----------



## Kaila (Jan 31, 2020)

Thinking of you, Scotlass.  That must get so very tiresome and frustrating, sometimes.

I hope you are finding some distractions for your days, (Perhaps the humor and joke sections on this forum?)  and I hope you have found some position you can get some sleep.


----------



## AnnieA (Jan 31, 2020)

Been there, done that and it's no fun!     Hygiene tools with handles.  



https://www.amazon.com/Juvo-Integra...WJ9214A8VGY&psc=1&refRID=QG0122VNYWJ9214A8VGY

https://www.amazon.com/DecorRack-Cl...h+scrubber+with+handle&qid=1580523259&sr=8-25


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jan 31, 2020)

So sorry, I hope you heal fast and that PT will help you get movement and strength back.


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 1, 2020)

Hope YOU are feeling better @Scottlass1953 ... You learn how valuable your limbs are when YOU take them out of the picture... But I wish YOU the very best, and hope for a speedy recovery... and whomever offers to help, take it... never refuse help to YOU are 100% again... You may think you are almost better, and someone offers, and you say, "no, I should be ok" that's the very moment, something is going to happen... So please take all the help YOU can get to you are 110% better!


----------



## Lee (Feb 1, 2020)

Sorry Scottlass, it's not only painful but irritating when you automatically try to do something without thinking.

something similar happened to me, a torn tendon and soft tissue damage, you will find that using the left hand becomes more natural. I find now that I am almost ambidextrous.


----------



## treeguy64 (Feb 1, 2020)

You might be able to hire Angus for a few weeks. I'll bet he'll be happy to help you out! (Laughter is the best medicine!)


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 1, 2020)

treeguy64 said:


> You might be able to hire Angus for a few weeks. I'll bet he'll be happy to help you out! (Laughter is the best medicine!)
> 
> View attachment 89826


 oooh I suddenly feel sooo poorly can't use my arms at all ,  I need help with  few things around this house...I bagsy him first.....


----------



## Scottlass1953 (Feb 1, 2020)

treeguy64 said:


> You might be able to hire Angus for a few weeks. I'll bet he'll be happy to help you out! (Laughter is the best medicine!)
> 
> View attachment 89826


He can help me out anytime. Lol


----------



## Kaila (Feb 5, 2020)

Hello to @Scottlass1953 
I wonder , are you becoming extremely sick of dealing with your present challenging and difficult, drawn-out situation?

Or have you adapted so well, that you don't mind as much now,

and especially now that you have Angus's help and companionship?


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 6, 2020)

This happened to me so I know how frustrating it is. When the cast comes off, the muscles will have wasted away. You need to get one of those little exercise balls to build up strength again.


----------



## Knight (Feb 6, 2020)

I had a similar experience with my right wrist. The cast wrapped around my thumb but left my fingers free . Healing took time and taking care of personal hygiene was tricky  but doable. Therapy to recover is important.  I'm sure you will look back on this as an aggravation that you overcame.   Hope you do well in recovery.


----------



## Scottlass1953 (Feb 6, 2020)

Kaila said:


> Hello to @Scottlass1953
> I wonder , are you becoming extremely sick of dealing with your present challenging and difficult, drawn-out situation?
> 
> Or have you adapted so well, that you don't mind as much now,
> ...


I have adapted fairly well but still get frustrated.  As for Angus...there is no frustration there at all.


----------



## Ladybj (Feb 7, 2020)

Scottlass1953 said:


> Looking for some additional solution’s to help me as I have broken my right wrist (both Radius and Ulna bones). I live alone.
> I am using Meals on Wheels and I have a PSW that drops in every other day for an hour.  I am right handed and I feel totally helpless and find even trying to do the smallest tasks undoable.
> If you have any suggestions I would love to read them.


Every time I find myself in a situation and I need my hubby help..I ask myself, what would I do if he was not here and I find a way to get it done.  When we feel helpless and feel we have no other way, we find a way.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 7, 2020)

Ladybj said:


> When we feel helpless and feel we have no other way, we find a way.



it's true but we still need to be very careful, or we can (and do) hurt ourselves more, in an additional way.
I found this out, several times!  

I also learned to let more stuff go undone, rather than to have myself get in worse condition, and able to do even less. 
So leave some stuff, if you might injure yourself trying.  I know it's rough.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Feb 12, 2020)

So sorry that happened to you! Heal well and soon.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 20, 2020)

I am thinking of you, @Scottlass1953 
and that you will be getting to the next stage of this long process, soon, right?


----------



## Scottlass1953 (Feb 20, 2020)

Kaila said:


> I am thinking of you, @Scottlass1953
> and that you will be getting to the next stage of this long process, soon, right?


Right!  I hope to get my cast off next Wednesday.  That will be 7.5 weeks in the cast, then physical therapy begins.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 20, 2020)

Good luck with your PT. Once the cast is off it will feel very weak but with therapy you will be surprised how quick strength will return. 
A few years back I dislocated my knee. I was on crutches but within a matter of a couple of weeks I could walk on my own. It did take longer to get the strength back though. Be patient.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Feb 21, 2020)

Call your local Visiting Nurses Assn. The visit might even be free via Medicare? They have seen a million broken bone people, so they know what works and what doesn't. They are a fantastic resource..


----------



## Devi (Feb 21, 2020)

We got a couple of these -- they're very handy:

*BirdRock Home Reacher Grabber Pick Up Tool - Lightweight Aluminum 32” Extra Long Reaching Aid - Best Articulating Head - Rotating Rubber Grip - Trash Pick Up, Disabled, Garden Nabber Arm Extension *


----------



## DGM (May 29, 2020)

https://www.amazon.com/Attachment-C...5694&sprefix=bidet+with+left+h,aps,171&sr=8-3


----------



## twinkles (May 29, 2020)

scottlass--i hope you get to feeling better---wait till you heal before doing  tictok dancing


----------



## Devi (May 29, 2020)

. deleted -- I already mentioned this above.


----------



## MarciKS (May 29, 2020)

If there's things you have a lot of trouble doing with one hand like opening drink bottles or certain meds perhaps the person who comes to check on you could open things for you.


----------



## peppermint (May 29, 2020)

Hi Scottlass   Hope you are feeling better...Good that you will get Therapy....
Keep in touch....


----------

